# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Assistive technology >  Electronic Assistive Technology Devices for the Home, RSLSteeper, Leeds, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - assistive-technology.co.uk

youtube.com/assistivetechRSL

linkedin.com/company/assistive-technology

----------


## Airicist

What is Assistive Technology (A.T.) 

Published on Jul 30, 2013

----------

